# Boat rescue



## KPI

Saw on fall brawl Facebook page a boat had a issue out of Huron wonder what happened hope all is ok with these people on board hope they were prepared for a cold water emergency!!!!!if anyone hears anything please post update


----------



## dsoy28

Boaters are safe. The fog conditions made for a tough way to go but thanks to a lot of help (including other fishermen) they were taken care of. Reminder to all that local public safety boats as well as the USCG boats have to be trailered and launched for rescues this time of year.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Ken, 4 guys in a 18' Trophy taking on water in the fog and impending darkness about 3 miles east of Huron. We ( Duncan Wooster, meerkat and me) heard coordinates from the Detroit CG and went over and found the boat. Big motor wouldn't run and the kicker died too taking on water. Forwarded the coordinates to the CG and stood by until they arrived. No injuries. 

It was a bit more involved than that, I'll tell you all about it next time I see you. Or call me


----------



## KTRAIN

Can you tell me about when that radio broadcast went out. I was out 1 mile north of the dump and never heard it. I was talking to guys that were out there today and even heard a guy saying they were fishing over there as I was coming out but I never heard anything about them having issues otherwise I woulda obviously ran over there too! Trying to figure out if I didn't hear it. Maybe it was right when we were starting back in and I just couldn't hear it over the outboard. Glad you guys were able to help get them back safely


----------



## KPI

Thank goodness you guys were there to help and glad the story ended well!!!! well done


----------



## Jim Stedke

Had to be 4 to 4:30 pm


----------



## threeten

Glad all ended well!
Was it a boat problem allowing water in or waves?


----------



## Jim Stedke

threeten said:


> Glad all ended well!
> Was it a boat problem allowing water in or waves?


Boat was taking on water from some hull fitting or connection problem


----------



## Riverduck11

Thanks for going out of your way Jim and others! 

Seems if it going to go wrong it happens at Erie.


----------



## Carpman

Scanner traffic was saying the rescue boats could not get back to port because of the fog. Sounds like they need some GPS units. Glad everything worked out. This is why we talk about safety this time of year.


----------



## ErieRider

Saw the article this morning. Nice job by all involved... http://www.sanduskyregister.com/story/201701030055


----------



## sherman51

just happy everything turned out good. a great thing you guys did by being there to help out if needed.
sherman


----------



## Gern186

Nice work Jim.


----------



## bustedrod

your good guys


----------



## Mike orawiec

One thing to consider always having in your boat is a 5 gallon bucket! Bilge pumps can't move water as fast as the bucket can.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Mike orawiec said:


> One thing to consider always having in your boat is a 5 gallon bucket! Bilge pumps can't move water as fast as the bucket can.


Maybe,but if there's water high enough in your boat that you can scoop it out w/a 5 gallon bucket ,odds are its too late.


----------



## miked913

Mike orawiec said:


> One thing to consider always having in your boat is a 5 gallon bucket! Bilge pumps can't move water as fast as the bucket can.


I'd suggest fishing with 2 college football players to keep up with the "pumping" I have 2 pumps and a total of 5 batteries. I'm so glad all worked out with this incident.


----------



## johnkfisherman

Nice job..heavy fog and boat taking on water...could have ended very badly


Jim Stedke said:


> Boat was taking on water from some hull fitting or connection problem


----------



## Jim Stedke

This is an example of why it's important to keep all the many little things in propper working order.

Whatever is not quite right may be the very thing that must be perfect to prevent a tragity. 

They had a means of communication (cell phone I assume) and some sort of GPS, likely a hand held, and that's why we were able to find them. But with 34 degree water, a fog that lasted all day, and a gale warning from an approaching storm, that boat had no business being out there. 

We were glad to be able to help, and we are glad that it ended well. We just hope they realize how close a call they had.


----------



## nightranger

Jim Stedke said:


> This is an example of why it's important to keep all the many little things in propper working order.
> 
> Whatever is not quite right may be the very thing that must be perfect to prevent a tragity.
> 
> They had a means of communication (cell phone I assume) and some sort of GPS, likely a hand held, and that's why we were able to find them. But with 34 degree water, a fog that lasted all day, and a gale warning from an approaching storm, that boat had no business being out there.
> 
> We were glad to be able to help, and we are glad that it ended well. We just hope they realize how close a call they had.


people don,t realize the danger of fishing extreme cold water.plastics become extremely fragile in cold temps and almost all boats have thru- the hull fittings that if "bumped" during the loading and unloading process can shatter and leave you with a hole in the boat.my 1st boat only had enough space for 1 bilge pump,new one has 3,all hooked to a different battery.my 1st boats pump was an attwood and it failed,i used one attwood,1 mayfair and 1 rule pump in the new boat and the 1st pump to go bad was the attwood. I would definitely recommend rule,very good quality,very strong,but most boats use mayfair,also good,but not sure I,d recommend attwood.5 gal. bucket would be a waste of time because my bilge could hold a 100 gals, of water without leaving anywhere high enough to scoop, these guys had to be inexperienced or just plain crazy.THIS IS NOT THE TIME OF YEAR TO BE LEARNING LAKE ERIE,POST FOR AN OPEN SEAT,ASK POLITELY, BUT LEARN FROM AN EXPERIENCED LATE FALL/WINTER BOATER WITH YEARS OF EXPERIENCE.THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HELPED OUT,YOU ARE TRULY YOUR BROTHERS KEEPER


----------



## Meerkat

And make sure your motors are in excellent shape! They had a gas kicker in addition to the main motor & could not start either one.


----------



## Seaturd

This time of year I always leave one of the two outboards running. I don't shut down the main until the kicker is up and running and always start the Opti and let it warm up before shutting down the kicker to relocate.


----------



## island troller

Seaturd said:


> This time of year I always leave one of the two outboards running. I don't shut down the main until the kicker is up and running and always start the Opti and let it warm up before shutting down the kicker to relocate.


I do the exact same thing this time of the year and especially when there are no boats in sight.


----------



## Jim Stedke

You do not need to fear Lake Erie, but you dern sure must respect her. She will give no quarter and I tell 1st time cold water guys to look over the side and tell me what they see.

They say water. 

And I say no that is death. 

SAFETY CAN NOT BE OVER STRESSED !!!


----------



## Fishtracker1

My hat is off to all who helped in this rescue effort, Jim, Joe & Duncan, two of whom I've never met. I have never been in this desperate type of situation but have been dead in the water and needed assistance. The weather conditions in my situation were much better and I was not taking on water. I did have the marine radio which the coast gaurd & towboat service was monitoring and did contact me. Many fellow fisherman tried to assist without success. Long story short was that I'd unknowingly ran my battery down, didn't have a spare or jumper cables. I ended up paying $125 cash for a jump from the tow service after some serious negotiations. Talks started out much higher & would have been more had I had the credit card on me. Since, I vowed to avoid a mistake like that if at all possible. I now have multiple charged batteries, a set of jumper cables, cell phone, radio and unlimited towing insurance. I don't have a newer boat but try to keep it as water ready and in good operating condition at all times. As mentioned in an above thread, one of my motors is running at all times and both are started initially. I have been rewarded for having jumper cables on board and assisting a very large boat that was dead in the water. The captain would not let me leave without seeing to it that my not so productive perching efforts was made whole by filling my cooler. Just thought I'd share this that others may benefit. I love the freedom of fishing on Erie but have a greater respect for her with every passing year.


----------



## Meerkat

Good suggestions above on leaving one motor running!

Probably preaching to the converted here but I can't stress enough the importance of a radio & gps! We were given 4 different locations for the sinking boat. Finally the last one was correct but it took us 45 minutes of searching to find them & that 45 minutes could have been fatal.

And when talking radios: It needs to be one with DSC capability (all new ones have it) & either hooked to your gps or with its own gps built in. Then you need to register your boat for an MMSI number & plug it into your radio. That way if you get into trouble, you hit the distress button, it sends your exact location (gps coordinates) & exactly who you are (info in your MMSI application) to the Coast Guard. It also sounds an alarm on all other DSC radios (boats) in your vicinity & switches everyone to ch 16. That way you get a coordinated rescue effort from people who know where you are.

First time that alarm goes off it will scare you half to death - but it works!

And file a float plan with someone you trust every time you go out with a copy in your tow vehicle. I do & I would be happy share my template with anyone who is interested.


----------



## MikeG1

Meerkat, I'd welcome viewing your template. Thanks for the offer. Ican always learn.

While writing, I'd like to thank you for the valuable information you've provided to members of this board over this past year and beyond. Your willingness is greatly appreciated and has assisted me on more than one trip. Thanks again. Happy 2017.


----------



## Meerkat

MikeG1 said:


> Meerkat, I'd welcome viewing your template. Thanks for the offer. Ican always learn.
> 
> While writing, I'd like to thank you for the valuable information you've provided to members of this board over this past year and beyond. Your willingness is greatly appreciated and has assisted me on more than one trip. Thanks again. Happy 2017.


PM sent!


----------



## KaGee

Now wait a minute... we were all told a week or so ago that "the safety talk" was old and worn out and nobody wants to read about it anymore. ???


----------



## MikeG1

If I said something wrong, I apologize. I'm not sure what was said a week or so ago, and I did not mean to violate any rules.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Safety talk is one thing....learning from someone's near miss is an other!


----------



## Carpman

MikeG1 said:


> If I said something wrong, I apologize. I'm not sure what was said a week or so ago, and I did not mean to violate any rules.


He is referring to a thread a week ago where some us were trying to get the cold water safety point across to some folks. We were mocked and made fun of in return. He wasn't talking about you just making a statement.

Meerkat and Jim, thanks for being the people you are. Kind, caring, and humble folks are hard to come by these days.


----------



## texasrig

First off, don't have more than one hole below the water line if your going out this time of year. For reasons already stated. I have one hole in my boat, a drain plug goes into that hole. Please place the plug on the inside of your boat, all it takes is one hit with a chunk of ice to break or dislodge the drain plug from the out side. All pump discharge tubes are well above the water line, as in at the top of the gunnel. I have had a drain plug get damaged and come out of the drain plug hole, let me tell you it will make you pucker. Also have about 5 back-up drain plugs, you can't have enough of them if you need another one in a hurry. Another thing I wouldn't do, is go out into any size of waves with a boat that lacks a double transom. All it takes is one misplaced wave over the back of your boat to make for a very bad day. This with having communications devices should keep you safe.


----------



## smallmouthchaser

Another valuable tool to carry year round is a jumper box. Jumping someone with cables in rough water can be very difficult.


----------



## nightranger

I never shut my main motor off. its 4 stroke(140hp)and I need it more for electricity than anything else. my raymarine radio and gps pull a lot of juice and if its cold, I run a propane furnace that pulls 4-5 amps so I need the 12 volts more than anything else. sunday we trolled all electric all day long,but I left the big motor idling for the power.


----------



## Jim Stedke

nightranger said:


> I never shut my main motor off. its 4 stroke(140hp)and I need it more for electricity than anything else. my raymarine radio and gps pull a lot of juice and if its cold, I run a propane furnace that pulls 4-5 amps so I need the 12 volts more than anything else. sunday we trolled all electric all day long,but I left the big motor idling for the power.


When you do the above, your big engine will like it if you bump up the rpms to around 1000. It will put out more electrical power, stay cooler and just be easier on the engine all around. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pistols Charters

Meerkat said:


> Good suggestions above on leaving one motor running!
> 
> Probably preaching to the converted here but I can't stress enough the importance of a radio & gps! We were given 4 different locations for the sinking boat. Finally the last one was correct but it took us 45 minutes of searching to find them & that 45 minutes could have been fatal.
> 
> And when talking radios: It needs to be one with DSC capability (all new ones have it) & either hooked to your gps or with its own gps built in. Then you need to register your boat for an MMSI number & plug it into your radio. That way if you get into trouble, you hit the distress button, it sends your exact location (gps coordinates) & exactly who you are (info in your MMSI application) to the Coast Guard. It also sounds an alarm on all other DSC radios (boats) in your vicinity & switches everyone to ch 16. That way you get a coordinated rescue effort from people who know where you are.
> 
> First time that alarm goes off it will scare you half to death - but it works!
> 
> And file a float plan with someone you trust every time you go out with a copy in your tow vehicle. I do & I would be happy share my template with anyone who is interested.


Great advice...


----------



## JC heir

I appreciate all the cold water advice. Some if the things mentioned above , I had never thought of, an I try to be pretty anal about cold water safety. Having said that, I wouldnt be real quick to throw the first stone at the guys who had trouble......yes they were probably negligent, but sometimes bad luck just piles up on a guy.


----------



## nightranger

my old boat was a carbureted 4-stroke Honda that could be dialed in with a small screwdriver,the new fuel injected 140 4-stroke Johnson can,t be dialed back.purrs like kitten about 900 rpm,s,generates 14+ volts steady,i,ve ran all my electronics,bige pumps ,livewell pumps,all my lights at the same time and it never went below 12.8 volts(and furnace too)great for power but too much speed for cold water slow trolling.


----------



## boatnut

smallmouthchaser said:


> Another valuable tool to carry year round is a jumper box. Jumping someone with cables in rough water can be very difficult.


I've been carrying one of those small , lithium battery booster/jumpers. about the size of a paperback book and they work really well. Similar to this-

https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GB40-Ul...r=8-5&keywords=lithium+battery+charger+jumper


----------



## Smithwickrogue20

nightranger said:


> my old boat was a carbureted 4-stroke Honda that could be dialed in with a small screwdriver,the new fuel injected 140 4-stroke Johnson can,t be dialed back.purrs like kitten about 900 rpm,s,generates 14+ volts steady,i,ve ran all my electronics,bige pumps ,livewell pumps,all my lights at the same time and it never went below 12.8 volts(and furnace too)great for power but too much speed for cold water slow trolling.


Try a couple trolling bags?


----------



## KPI

That thing is pretty sweet Boatnut how long will it stay between charges may have to buy one to throw on the boat


----------



## nightranger

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> Try a couple trolling bags?


i have 4 sets(of 2 )of trolling bags,but once you throw them out you have very little control ot tweak the small speed adjustments,only have trouble hitting the really slow .1 incremental speeds


----------



## boatnut

KPI said:


> That thing is pretty sweet Boatnut how long will it stay between charges may have to buy one to throw on the boat


I've jumped a couple of batteries between charges. Not really sure how many you could get. It easily recharges thru cigarette plug or 110v adapter. You can run/charge your cell phone too and it comes with several adapters for various dc devices. The one shown is just one I grabbed off amazon. not neccesarily recommending that one or not.


----------



## Super G

Sam's club is clearancing out the Stanley version of the jumper batteries - were about $60 now $20! Bought three for Christmas - one for my son, niece and one for my boat! Get em while they last!


----------



## Super G

Well one thing for sure is those guys had a guardian angel out there with them - especially when you showed up to help them! A few years ago I was doing some work in Maine and they were trying to instill on the lobster fishermen the dangers of the cold ocean waters. As a demonstration, they chilled some water in a tank to the temps of the ocean in winter, dropped a silver dollar in the tank, had the fishermen hold their arm in the chilled water for a few minutes then try to grab the dollar. If they could do it they could have it. They couldn't. That cold water just locks your muscles up and they just don't work! You guys are a blessing! Hope your good deed pays out in full coolers in the coming season! Happy New Year!


----------



## Reel Magic

Fishtracker1 said:


> My hat is off to all who helped in this rescue effort, Jim, Joe & Duncan, two of whom I've never met. I have never been in this desperate type of situation but have been dead in the water and needed assistance. The weather conditions in my situation were much better and I was not taking on water. I did have the marine radio which the coast gaurd & towboat service was monitoring and did contact me. Many fellow fisherman tried to assist without success. Long story short was that I'd unknowingly ran my battery down, didn't have a spare or jumper cables. I ended up paying $125 cash for a jump from the tow service after some serious negotiations. Talks started out much higher & would have been more had I had the credit card on me. Since, I vowed to avoid a mistake like that if at all possible. I now have multiple charged batteries, a set of jumper cables, cell phone, radio and unlimited towing insurance. I don't have a newer boat but try to keep it as water ready and in good operating condition at all times. As mentioned in an above thread, one of my motors is running at all times and both are started initially. I have been rewarded for having jumper cables on board and assisting a very large boat that was dead in the water. The captain would not let me leave without seeing to it that my not so productive perching efforts was made whole by filling my cooler. Just thought I'd share this that others may benefit. I love the freedom of fishing on Erie but have a greater respect for her with every passing year.


I like the jump boxes available now....Great back up...cheep one is $100 a good lithium is $200


----------



## Super G

Talked with a guy from U.S. Boat at the boat show. $76 for one year unlimited towing anywhere they provide service. Doesn't seem too bad considering the alternatives. Thinking about signing up for that insurance.


----------



## SaltyHD

Boat U.S. is money well spent in my opinion. Never leave the dock without it!


----------



## Jim Stedke

If you're out in December thru March ask if you're covered.


----------



## SemperFi

Boat U.S. Towing Boat was out of the water in November at Mentor Lagoons. Guess your out of luck in the winter months. Plus Lake Erie isn't like the ocean.
I had guy out served in Navy, said he could take any type of rough water, once we got out the waves picked up poor guy really got sick. Been out in Lake 6 to 8 footer's charter was cancelled head back Fairport at mouth picked that 30' Baha
spin around like a piece paper. Lake Erie nothing to play with.


----------



## Snakecharmer

boatnut said:


> I've been carrying one of those small , lithium battery booster/jumpers. about the size of a paperback book and they work really well. Similar to this-
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GB40-Ul...r=8-5&keywords=lithium+battery+charger+jumper


Weird that it can jump 20 cars but only recharge 4 smart phones.


----------



## Super G

The radiation from the smart phones must have reduced the jumpers power!


----------



## Super G

Thought about that while looking over the literature later, Jim. Good point to follow up on and know if we're covered those cold months! I'll be sure to ask! Had a dead battery out there once and Linda Mae pulled me in. Doubt we'll see Linda Mae out there Dec-Mar!


----------



## Jim Stedke

There was no mention of a tow service on the Jan 5th incident. We were preparing to take the boat in tow when the CG showed up and they brought them in.


----------



## carpetman

Jim Stedke said:


> This is an example of why it's important to keep all the many little things in propper working order.
> 
> Whatever is not quite right may be the very thing that must be perfect to prevent a tragity.
> 
> They had a means of communication (cell phone I assume) and some sort of GPS, likely a hand held, and that's why we were able to find them. But with 34 degree water, a fog that lasted all day, and a gale warning from an approaching storm, that boat had no business being out there.
> 
> We were glad to be able to help, and we are glad that it ended well. We just hope they realize how close a call they had.


good work jim !!!! and thank you and the other guy's also !!!


----------



## sherman51

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Maybe,but if there's water high enough in your boat that you can scoop it out w/a 5 gallon bucket ,odds are its too late.


back many yrs ago my friend had a wreck while towing his aluminum boat. didn't find any damage to the boat. made a trip to erie and headed out. shut the boat down to do some drift fishing. I climbed up on the bow and got 1 line out. but before I could get the 2nd line baited my friend tells me I better get back in the boat. the water was about 3" deep in the floor and rising. I jumped back in and grabbed a 5 gallon bucket and another guy cut the top off a 2 liter bottle and we started dipping. the sump pump was running but wasn't keeping up. my friend tried starting the motor. it started but the front pulleys was throwing water all over the motor. the motor died and wouldn't start. I took the distributor cap off and dried it out and put it back on. we kept bailing water until we got it down to the floor. then he started the motor again and it kept running.

we took off but the boat was to heavy to plane off. but the bow was sticking up in the air. after going about 3 miles the boat came up on plane. with the bow up the sump pump caught up to the water coming in. we stayed on plane until we reached the harbor. at this point my friend started tearing the floor out. the water was running from the front to the back. so we got it loaded on the trailer and pulled it out. when we inspected the outside of the boat we found a big 12" crack on each side of the front of the boat. it hadn't cracked when he wrecked but had stressed the metal. and when we was banging the boat on the waves going out the metal split. the crack was located just below the water line. so when we were on plane the water barely came in. but when we shut down the water streamed in.

if not for the 5 gallon bucket we would have lost the boat and all our gear and maybe even our lives. so yes a 5 gallon bucket is a great item to have on board.

sorry for the long post. but thought you guys would like to hear the story about the 5 gallon bucket saving us.
sherman


----------



## 1johnb

Excellent advice, especially for us that can only be on the lake occasionally. I think I will bookmark this thread.


----------



## odell daniel

Super G said:


> Talked with a guy from U.S. Boat at the boat show. $76 for one year unlimited towing anywhere they provide service. Doesn't seem too bad considering the alternatives. Thinking about signing up for that insurance.


Boat U.S. will come get you on the highway too, as long as your boat is hooked up.


----------



## KaGee

odell daniel said:


> Boat U.S. will come get you on the highway too, as long as your boat is hooked up.


Is it included now? Roadside used to be an option. It was cheap enough that one would be foolish not to have it.


----------



## huntindoggie22

KaGee said:


> Is it included now? Roadside used to be an option. It was cheap enough that one would be foolish not to have it.


No it's still extra.


----------



## kisherfisher

I believe it was around 14 bucks for the trailer assist option . Cheap insurance .


----------



## starcraft64

Guys, need some feedback. Wanting to get a VHF radio for my boat. I was looking at a handheld, which is 6 watt max. Any body use them, and how far do they transmit. I would only be going out 4 or 5 miles max. Thanks. by the way, this is a great thread..


----------



## Mike orawiec

Do not waste your money on a handheld. No reliable distance. And do not settle for a shorter version of an antenna. You need an 8' antenna for distance.


----------



## SaltyHD

KaGee. It is an extra charge for the road service but amount to hardly anything for the peace of mind if you trailer a boat. Without looking, I believe it's in the neighborhood of $18 more for the road service also.


----------



## Yeada

KaGee said:


> Is it included now? Roadside used to be an option. It was cheap enough that one would be foolish not to have it.


----------



## Yeada

Have my current bill in front of me.Annual dues are24.00-unlimited trailer assist is 14.00. Couple yrs ago,lost a trlr bearing and they loaded my Yukon still attached to the trlr on a huge flatbed and towed it to a repair shop.Saved me $400


----------



## jamesbalog

Mike orawiec said:


> Do not waste your money on a handheld. No reliable distance. And do not settle for a shorter version of an antenna. You need an 8' antenna for distance.


You also need a quality 8 foot antenna. Ive tried the cheap ones and they are pretty much useless in my opinion


----------



## starcraft64

ok , thanks guys.. Wanted opinions before I buy a radio.


----------



## ChinnAgain

I agree on a quality antenna. I had a cheap one on my old boat and couldn't hear at any distance. Changed out to a 8 foot Shakespeare and picked up 20 miles away. Same radio.


----------



## FarmerChris

starcraft64 said:


> ok , thanks guys.. Wanted opinions before I buy a radio.


Probably should be under a Thread for radios, but here it is.
You can get good radio for $200 or less, most important is good 8 ft antenna
Here is one of my sources for this kind of equipment.

https://www.thegpsstore.com/VHF-Radios


Standard Horizon GX1700 Explorer GPS VHF Radio - White
The Standard Horizon GX1700 Explorer GPS is a self contained DSC radio with an internal 12 channel GPS antenna. Communicate and have the safety of DSC without the extra installation time.*
Order now through July 31st, 2017 and get a $40 Mail-In Rebate From Standard Horizon!*
*Boat Show Sale!
*
I do not get a commission. There are many good equipment sources. Just want fisherman to have good reliable equipment.


----------



## jimski2

The "old timers" always depended on a good marine compass! In the fog nothing is better to keep you in a straight course. Get use to using it and remember what direction you went out in so you know which way is shore.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Is there any way to test the DSC feature on my marine radio? I know it's wired up for that but I have never tested it to make sure.
Thanks


----------



## Just Cruz N

Fishtracker1 said:


> My hat is off to all who helped in this rescue effort, Jim, Joe & Duncan, two of whom I've never met. I have never been in this desperate type of situation but have been dead in the water and needed assistance. The weather conditions in my situation were much better and I was not taking on water. I did have the marine radio which the coast gaurd & towboat service was monitoring and did contact me. Many fellow fisherman tried to assist without success. Long story short was that I'd unknowingly ran my battery down, didn't have a spare or jumper cables. I ended up paying $125 cash for a jump from the tow service after some serious negotiations. Talks started out much higher & would have been more had I had the credit card on me. Since, I vowed to avoid a mistake like that if at all possible. I now have multiple charged batteries, a set of jumper cables, cell phone, radio and unlimited towing insurance. I don't have a newer boat but try to keep it as water ready and in good operating condition at all times. As mentioned in an above thread, one of my motors is running at all times and both are started initially. I have been rewarded for having jumper cables on board and assisting a very large boat that was dead in the water. The captain would not let me leave without seeing to it that my not so productive perching efforts was made whole by filling my cooler. Just thought I'd share this that others may benefit. I love the freedom of fishing on Erie but have a greater respect for her with every passing year.


Just a passing thought regarding batteries/jumper cables/etc..... Micro-Jump Packs!

I kinda go to extreme I guess..... I upgraded our Sea Ray 3 years ago with 4 total batteries with remote switches.... 2 battery banks of 2 batteries each (2 starting batteries and 2 deep cycle... all isolated from each other as well) with Sure-Power isolators/regulators and shore power maintenance-charging. It was expensive but the peace of mind is WELL worth it. I have had no big issues but have on occasion had to use the back-up starting battery.

By FAR the BEST thing that I've recently added to the equipment onboard has been a Micro-Jump Pack. GET A GOOD ONE.... you get what you pay for!

I got mine from my Interstate battery dealer (I own an auto repair shop) and have been REALLY impressed with it around the shop to the point where I have added them to all our cars/trucks and boat. The case with all accessories is only about 6"x6"x2".
If someone has ran a battery down I can (and have many times) pull along side and hand off the water-proof (floating) case with the boathook... if it's rough I can pull away while they fire up.

It's really been a godsend for several boaters....

EVERYONE (IMHO) should consider adding on to their boat!


----------



## ErieRider

Just Cruz N said:


> Just a passing thought regarding batteries/jumper cables/etc..... Micro-Jump Packs!
> 
> I kinda go to extreme I guess..... I upgraded our Sea Ray 3 years ago with 4 total batteries with remote switches.... 2 battery banks of 2 batteries each (2 starting batteries and 2 deep cycle... all isolated from each other as well) with Sure-Power isolators/regulators and shore power maintenance-charging. It was expensive but the peace of mind is WELL worth it. I have had no big issues but have on occasion had to use the back-up starting battery.
> 
> By FAR the BEST thing that I've recently added to the equipment onboard has been a Micro-Jump Pack. GET A GOOD ONE.... you get what you pay for!
> 
> I got mine from my Interstate battery dealer (I own an auto repair shop) and have been REALLY impressed with it around the shop to the point where I have added them to all our cars/trucks and boat. The case with all accessories is only about 6"x6"x2".
> If someone has ran a battery down I can (and have many times) pull along side and hand off the water-proof (floating) case with the boathook... if it's rough I can pull away while they fire up.
> 
> It's really been a godsend for several boaters....
> 
> EVERYONE (IMHO) should consider adding on to their boat!


Could you tell me what model from intestate you had and possibly post a pic?? Looked but did not find much and was going to swing by their Sandusky this week. Only one I could find was the PPS xp-1. Is that it?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Just Cruz N

Here's the one I keep onboard


----------



## privateer

jimski2 said:


> The "old timers" always depended on a good marine compass! In the fog nothing is better to keep you in a straight course. Get use to using it and remember what direction you went out in so you know which way is shore.


Its simple on Erie. Canada --> North, USA --> South

Many years ago on an 18' boat. Out of sight of land... overcast day... GPS "no signal" - turns out GPS puck (receiver) was bad - defective run from mfg that year. Lucky I had my old hand held trusty boy scout compass on board (yes it really was my BS compass). Lesson is always have a manual extremely low failure rate backup for those high-tech toys.


----------



## jimski2

South on your compass May take you thirty miles west of your departing port. Lake Erie runs southwest to north east and should in clear weather see what degree your home port is. That CAnada is north and USA is south is false.


----------



## jamesbalog

jimski2 said:


> South on your compass May take you thirty miles west of your departing port. Lake Erie runs southwest to north east and should in clear weather see what degree your home port is. That CAnada is north and USA is south is false.



Yes but if you head south you should Atleast be able to find a somewhat familiar landmark


----------



## Summer School

Question: when jogging for Walleye, I use braid. Do I need to use a 2-3’ fluorocarbon leader? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summer School

Jigging (sorry)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotagetm

Summer School said:


> Jigging (sorry)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i do and would
you hang that braid up and its a mofo to break off without a leader i use at least 3 feet


----------



## Summer School

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

